# New to IMF



## Mighty-Mouse (Dec 30, 2015)

NOT new to the board or gym world

i was invited over here by heckler7, I suppose to spread my VAST knowledge of drinking Jameson, cause you are probably doing it wrong!!

my stats are as follows; 31 years of age 5'5" short 226 lbs of beef eating beer drinking gun shooting American loving terrorist hating muscle! I don't follow any diets I just love lifting and getting bigger. Yea I got a little belly but I love my chicken wings and beer also IDGAF!!!

im currently cruising on 300mg of cyp a week until the wife gets preggers, yep I said preggers so what!

i have a few cycles under my belt as I used to compete in powerlifting my heaviest bench to date has been 535 although now I'm at 455 but I'm satisfied at that cause I have been cruising for just a couple months now. Before I started cruising I was off everything for about a year and depression was kicking my ass so started cruising!

anyways glad to be here to offer advice on anything but a damn diet!


----------



## Riles (Dec 30, 2015)

Welcome MM, this is where it all started


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Dec 30, 2015)

I tried to post some pics but not allowed to at the moment damn it all


R.I.P. Cheapthreads and Hightestfuel


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 30, 2015)

welcome!


----------



## Riles (Dec 30, 2015)

wtf MM, 3 posts deep and in the red, tough crowd, I can feel a psa video coming


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Dec 30, 2015)

Shit I didn't receive any negative rep from anybody. O well! When I can upload an attachment I will give everyone a psa!!  


R.I.P. Cheapthreads and Hightestfuel


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 30, 2015)

Welcome

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## brazey (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome...


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 1, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> NOT new to the board or gym world
> 
> i was invited over here by heckler7, I suppose to spread my VAST knowledge of drinking Jameson, cause you are probably doing it wrong!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the old world bro, haha..


----------

